# Watson - So Excited!



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I am posting this now, because I am too excited! 

Not excited about my loooooong drive tomorrow, but I am excited because Watson (Wolverine XD) will be coming home! 

Watch this spot for new baby pictures :3


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

woohoo yay cant wait to see some pics of him when you get him home and settled. So excited for you  bring on those pics lol


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Yayyyyy can't wait to see little Watson! So excited for you!

And, of course, I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohooo! Excited for you!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Updating to report that Watson and I just arrived home safely. He did okay on the drive home - we stopped about halfway at a nice rest stop and I took him out and went back into some trees back from the road to hold him and let him get a bit of fresh air. 

He is still shy around me, and he's quilling as well so he's probably a bit overwhelmed, but he is absolutely gorgeous and I'm thrilled to have him. Thank you to Midevalmiss for letting me give this little guy a new home - I know you guys will miss him but he's already very very loved here.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

So glad you both made it home safely, can't wait for some pics when he is all settled in  He will come ot love you as much as you do him in time I am sure.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations!! It sounds like he is home....


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay! Watson's home!!!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

He seemed okay with me taking a couple of quick pictures while he explored the cage before he found his way into his igloo


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's beautiful! Yay!!


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

I am so glad you guy made it back home safe. He lookes happy and I know you will love him and take good care of him  It was verry nice to meet a fellow hedgie lover


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

He's gorgeous


----------



## rachelcolleen (Apr 15, 2011)

ohh my god he's so gorgeous! congratulations!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful baby!! I look forward to more updates.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

He's so so lovely! And I love the name!
How does Sherlock feel about being a big brother?


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh he's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I love how his nose looks sort of curved, what an interesting fellow!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh wow what a gorgeous hedgie! You will love having two (I say that to everyone because it's true  ) can't wait to hear more about him!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

His nose was just like that because he was investigating that ball, I think ^_^

So far, Sherlock doesn't seem too happy. He didn't seem too happy even before Watson came home, because I was moving things around, etc, and he could tell change was coming. I think he is used to being an only hog :roll: He got lots of cuddle time last night, but then he hardly touched his food :\


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is stunning,congrats!  and so clean.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love your new signature!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks! They are quite the striking pair.

Larry - his old momma gave him a bath before coming home to me - needless to say, the clean did not last. I am used to Sherlock, who is a clean little guy. Watson is a disaster XD I had to take him out last night and was his quills gently with a toothbrush because he had... well it looked like he'd peed in his litter and then rolled around in it. There was gross clumpy stuff all over him o_o And this morning the cage was just... gross XD


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I am starting to realize how lucky I got with Sherlock - he didn't take any time to warm up to me, we were snuggling on his first night home. 

Watson, on he other hand is going to be a challenge. The form I am most familiar with seeing him in is EXTREMELY tight prickly ball, and he huffs louder than I thought was possible! Trying not to be discouraged as it's only our second night together, but I have been spoiled XD


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know how I missed the thread so sorry I'm late, Congrats on Watson coming home and glad you made it back safely. He is a beautiful hedgie and I love what you did with his cage, it looks so nice and cheerful


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Don't get discouraged! Hopefully he'll calm down once he gets comfortable with you.
Once it's all over, you will remember all those huffs with fondness.  
Be patient, it could take a while.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Oops - I missed the rest of this thread until now!

Watson is such a cutie - he and Sherlock make quite a pair! Your new signature is really cute as well.  Sorry to hear he's being a bit of a grump, but I'm sure it will get better. 

Congrats again!!


----------

